# Introducing: FERRUM - Modern Trailer Percussion Powerhouse



## keepforest (Aug 19, 2020)

*Ferrum - Modern Trailer Percussion Powerhouse*
*Order here: **https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225181*








*OUT NOW!*

*Order here: https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225181*​


Keepforest’s *FERRUM* is a modern trailer percussion powerhouse with a huge variety of cinematic percussion from epic and massive cinematic hits, punches, anvils and doors impacts to cymbals, bells, tiny metals and metallic foley.

_*Compatible with Free Kontakt Player and Native Instruments Hardware.*_

*Features included:*

Built-in *Step Sequencer* to make creating complex rhythms easier than ever;
Quick *Stage Placement* module which can work independently for each note;
Multiple *Playback Modes* including Doubling and Ensemble;
Convenient *Effects Rack* for quick sound processing inside the instrument;
Dozens of *Snapshots *to unleash the full creative potential.

*FERRUM* includes *23 patches* with a total of *550 notes*, each of which has up to 16 round-robins with several mic positions as well as velocity layers resulting in thousands of unique hand-crafted samples of the highest quality.

*FERRUM* comes with a massive *WAV folder* containing *over 1500* top-notch trailer percussion samples!


*Ferrum Patch List:*

_Ferrum - 01 Hybrid Trailer Percussion_
_Ferrum - 02 Epic Trailer Percussion_
_Ferrum - 03 Organic Massive Ensemble_
_Ferrum - 04 Super Snare Drums_
_Ferrum - 05 Metallic Trailer Hits - One Shots_
_Ferrum - 06 Metallic Trailer Hits - Playable_
_Ferrum - 07 Metallic Trailer Punches_
_Ferrum - 08 Factory Hall Ensemble_
_Ferrum - 09 Anvils Strikes Ensemble_
_Ferrum - 10 Industrial Doors Impacts_
_Ferrum - 11 Cymbals - Light Processing_
_Ferrum - 12 Cymbals - Heavy Processing_
_Ferrum - 13 Bells & Shakers_
_Ferrum - 14 Metallic Foley Percussion_
_Ferrum - 15 Various Metals - All In One_
_Ferrum - 16 Various Metals - Universal_
_Ferrum - 17 Various Metals - High Ringing_
_Ferrum - 18 Various Metals - Mid Ringing_
_Ferrum - 19 Various Metals - Tick-Tocks_
_Ferrum - 20 Various Metals - Muted_
_Ferrum - 21 Various Metals - Percussive_
_Ferrum - 22 Various Metals - Specific_
_Ferrum - 23 Various Metals - Low-Mid_

*WAV folder contents (over 1500 files):*

_*01 Trailer Elements (One-Shots)*_
01 Sub Booms
02 Metallic Trailer Hits
03 Organic Trailer Hits
04 SFX Trailer Hits
05 Trailer Impacts
06 Whooshes & Transitions
07 Bonus Trailer SFX

_*02 Trailer Percussion (Round Robin)*_
01 Trailer Percussion RR
02 Trailer Rolls RR
03 Metallic Percussion RR
04 Metallic Foley RR
05 Cymbals RR

_*03 Trailer Loops*_
01 Main Hits
02 Fast Drums
03 Fills & Build-ups
04 Metallic Loops
05 Full Percussion Loops

_*04 Trailer Stems*_
45 Trailer Stems


*OUT NOW!

Order here: https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225181


****

*Ferrum - Free Edition

*​

The *Free Edition* consists of hand-picked trailer percussion samples that introduce the potential of the library. Feel free to try the sounds out before bying to get familiar with the product and let us know what you think!

_Compatible with Free Kontakt Player and Native Instruments Hardware._

*Get Free Edition here: **https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225185*

​


----------



## tav.one (Aug 19, 2020)

Full price - 199$
Intro price - 149$
Pre-order price - 129$

That will make a lot more people interested.


----------



## keepforest (Aug 19, 2020)

tav.one said:


> Full price - 199$
> Intro price - 149$
> Pre-order price - 129$
> 
> That will make a lot more people interested.



Even better, you can try *Ferrum - Free Edition* for 0$! Check it out to get familiar with the product and let us know what you think!

Available here: https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225185


----------



## axb312 (Aug 19, 2020)

tav.one said:


> Full price - 199$
> Intro price - 149$
> Pre-order price - 129$
> 
> That will make a lot more people interested.



Agree. This is too expensive.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 19, 2020)

Love the sound. And the step sequencer is Great . Full of trailer sounds once again !


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 19, 2020)

I'd be more interested if it got released next month with that pre order price. Having bought Devastator Full and Risenge Pro (and best not to mention what else) at the start of this month my wallet is crying right now.  

I'll just have to buy it later. Sounds amazing!


----------



## Greeno (Aug 19, 2020)

sounds amazing and fully appreciate the effort and craft all of you sound library producers put in to these amazing products but like just Damage 2...its just way too expensive.


----------



## keepforest (Aug 19, 2020)

More than 1000 rhythms of different categories are available in FERRUM through the Rhythms Menu! It takes seconds to find an interesting new rhythm of any complexity and develop it into your own idea!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 19, 2020)

I know there were some CPU issues with the AizerX series so appreciate making a free version available to test out the engine!


----------



## keepforest (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## keepforest (Aug 24, 2020)

*FERRUM IS OUT NOW!!!

DON'T MISS THE* *INTRO PRICE*!

*ORDER HERE*: https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225181


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 24, 2020)

Regarding the various trailer FX WAV files (braams, etc), are these unique to Ferrum or are they pulled from other KeepForest libraries?


----------



## keepforest (Aug 24, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Regarding the various trailer FX WAV files (braams, etc), are these unique to Ferrum or are they pulled from other KeepForest libraries?



The "Bonus Trailer SFX" folder contains some effects from other Keepforest libraries as a bonus addition to the percussion.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 24, 2020)

keepforest said:


> More than 1000 rhythms of different categories are available in FERRUM through the Rhythms Menu! It takes seconds to find an interesting new rhythm of any complexity and develop it into your own idea!



Can these be dragged from kontakt to a midi channel in your DAW? 

Also can you arrow through rhythms now? 
Not being able to do this in the Devastator sequencer is pretty frustrating....


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 24, 2020)

Sure, $299 seems like a lot, and if you are a hobbyist it is.

But if you are a trailer composer, and get $15-20k for the license of one track in which you use Ferrum, it's not a lot.

Nor is it a lot if you write for TV, and get paid 1k to do a main title cue for a new cable show in which you use Ferrum. Which could turn out to be tens of thousands of dollars over the coming years in perf royalties. Then it's not a lot.

Nor is it a lot if you write for TV, and don't get paid any upfront money to do a cue for a cable show in which you use Ferrum. Which could turn out to be thousands of dollars over the coming years in perf royalties. Then it's not a lot.


----------



## keepforest (Aug 24, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Can these be dragged from kontakt to a midi channel in your DAW?


Yes, the GET MIDI button allows you to drag and drop the pattern into your DAW as a midi part. You can also drag it somewhere in your operating system and it will be saved as a .midi file.



jcrosby said:


> Also can you arrow through rhythms now?


Yes, you can easily click through the rhythms with arrows. There is also a PICK RANDOM option, that loads a random rhythm from the list with just one click, which really helps with searching for ideas.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 24, 2020)

keepforest said:


> Yes, the GET MIDI button allows you to drag and drop the pattern into your DAW as a midi part. You can also drag it somewhere in your operating system and it will be saved as a .midi file.
> 
> 
> Yes, you can easily click through the rhythms with arrows. There is also a PICK RANDOM option, that loads a random rhythm from the list with just one click, which really helps with searching for ideas.


Awesome. Thanks!

It would be great if Devastator eventually got an update that let you browse the sequencer patterns in the same way.. Little things like this add up to a better workflow, less time having open/close your file browser looking for something to spark ideas or use as a starting point etc...
Cheers.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 25, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> At the end of the day, what is the point of "Trailer Music"?... It sure makes a lot of noise, but it has no personality and it sure is annoying.


You must be joking... ?


----------



## SimonViklund (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm sold: The free version, this tweet by Daniel James, plus the fact that you can pull MIDI from Ferrum to the DAW has me convinced - _despite the fact that I bought Damage 2 and Audio Imperia's Cerberus earlier this month._ Buying Ferrum now.

*Also - gotta help finance that Belarusian revolution!*


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 25, 2020)

T


SimonViklund said:


> I'm sold: The free version, this tweet by Daniel James, plus the fact that you can pull MIDI from Ferrum to the DAW has me convinced - _despite the fact that I bought Damage 2 and Audio Imperia's Cerberus earlier this month._ Buying Ferrum now.
> 
> *Also - gotta help finance that Belarusian revolution!*


Those 3 together should be a banger of a combination.


----------



## Niklas (Aug 25, 2020)

As a pure trailer composer, this was a no-brainer. Best out-of-the-box trailer percussion sound I've ever encountered. Saves me a lot of time really! Good job KF


----------



## cjbrett22 (Aug 25, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> I'm sold: The free version, this tweet by Daniel James, plus the fact that you can pull MIDI from Ferrum to the DAW has me convinced - _despite the fact that I bought Damage 2 and Audio Imperia's Cerberus earlier this month._ Buying Ferrum now.
> 
> *Also - gotta help finance that Belarusian revolution!*



Haha I bought those exact same two libraries this month.... and I just bought Ferrum!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

keepforest said:


> Yes, the GET MIDI button allows you to drag and drop the pattern into your DAW as a midi part. You can also drag it somewhere in your operating system and it will be saved as a .midi file.



Alright, now you're speaking my language! I'll bite!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 28, 2020)

Niklas said:


> As a pure trailer composer, this was a no-brainer. Best out-of-the-box trailer percussion sound I've ever encountered. Saves me a lot of time really! Good job KF


Must admit...sounds wonderful...And that GUI ... Really nice....And modern... Good work. And this sequencer....! Great work Keepforest.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

Alright, I must be a moron. What did I do wrong here? Do I need to put the snapshot files into another folder? It's also in demo mode?


----------



## keepforest (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Alright, I must be a moron. What did I do wrong here? Do I need to put the snapshot files into another folder?



You need to activate it in Native Access with the serial number.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

keepforest said:


> You need to activate it in Native Access with the serial number.


Ah! Thank you! I just assumed it didn't require activation. Up and rolling now!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

Alright, this library is a clear winner! I'm only 2 patches in, and I'm seriously impressed by it!

The Doubling, and Ensemble features are absolutely brilliant! Can't wait to check out the other features!

Well done, keepforest!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 28, 2020)

The free edition only has percussion hits right? No SFX or Braams or stuff like that? Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. The percussion does sound quite good and the engine seems to be fine on my CPU.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Alright, this library is a clear winner! I'm only 2 patches in, and I'm seriously impressed by it!
> 
> The Doubling, and Ensemble features are absolutely brilliant! Can't wait to check out the other features!
> 
> Well done, keepforest!


The sequencer / rhythm section is where the real fun begins. Don't forget to make use of the pan , filter and pitch options to create some unique patterns and rolls.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> The sequencer / rhythm section is where the real fun begins. Don't forget to make use of the pan , filter and pitch options to create some unique patterns and rolls.


100%!

I was dabbling with the sequencer this morning. Such a blast! And being able to export the midi just makes it that much more flexible/useable.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> 100%!
> 
> I was dabbling with the sequencer this morning. Such a blast! And being able to export the midi just makes it that much more flexible/useable.


The midi export alone is worth the buy for a percussion library. Another overlooked thing on the interface is being able to increase the amount of steps in the sequencer.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> And being able to export the midi just makes it that much more flexible/useable.



Out of curiosity but does your export also export all the notes to F3? I tried using the option to set different keys in the sequencer, but it doesn't seem to take that into account on export. I'm wondering if it's just me, or if it's the intended behavior.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 28, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Out of curiosity but does your export also export all the notes to F3? I tried using the option to set different keys in the sequencer, but it doesn't seem to take that into account on export. I'm wondering if it's just me, or if it's the intended behavior.


Did the same on my walkthrough video, Keepforest was in the chat and said they're looking into it to change that behaviour and actually exporting the notes from the sequencer.


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 28, 2020)

They do sound great, but is it just me thats having problem having hits like these sit nicely within a big trailer track? Within everything, they just disappear and the prominent high end only cut through.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Out of curiosity but does your export also export all the notes to F3? I tried using the option to set different keys in the sequencer, but it doesn't seem to take that into account on export. I'm wondering if it's just me, or if it's the intended behavior.


Haven't looked into that yet. Sorry!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> They do sound great, but is it just me thats having problem having hits like these sit nicely within a big trailer track? Within everything, they just disappear and the prominent high end only cut through.


Sounds like you may be experiencing some mud, which happens if you have too much low end not playing nicely together.

For example, if you have low end strings/brass playing simultaneously with the hits, you won't be able to hear the bottom end of the hits.

What works for me is some simply sidechaining/automation. Check out this tutorial!




You can also eq the low end frequencies so that they make room for eachother. This is really common in rock and metal music so that the kick drum and bass give eachother room to breathe. 

But for EDM, pop, or even orchestral and epic trailer music, I usually tend to just sidechain (just like in the video), and it completely removes the mud and lets the bottom end of the hits shine through.


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Sounds like you may be experiencing some mud, which happens if you have too much low end not playing nicely together.
> 
> For example, if you have low end strings/brass playing simultaneously with the hits, you won't be able to hear the bottom end of the hits.
> 
> ...



Ye I do know these kinds of tricks. I just have an easier workflow with other kind of hits from other libraries. Maybe just need to approach Keepforest hits a bit different


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> Ye I do know these kinds of tricks. I just have an easier workflow with other kind of hits from other libraries. Maybe just need to approach Keepforest hits a bit different


In that case, maybe listen to the demos on their website and see how the hits are being implemented in the tracks. 

Or even post one of your tracks in the Member's Compositions area of the forum and ask for advice. There's a lot of people on here who are willing to help!


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> In that case, maybe listen to the demos on their website and see how the hits are being implemented in the tracks.
> 
> Or even post one of your tracks in the Member's Compositions area of the forum and ask for advice. There's a lot of people on here who are willing to help!


definitely  thanks man for the tips


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> definitely  thanks man for the tips


Fah sho!


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 28, 2020)

@keepforest Hi guys, I need to reset my password but it won't let me if I don't know my old password. I just created the account and for some reason the original password didn't save - and it was one of those fancy, long auto-created passwords. lol Can anyone help please? Thx!


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 28, 2020)

@Mike Fox Soooooo THIS vs Damage 2? lol Good grief.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2020)

Scottyb said:


> @Mike Fox Soooooo THIS vs Damage 2? lol Good grief.


Bahahahaha!!!!

Seriously, they are COMPLETELY different! 

Gotta get both!!!


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 28, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Bahahahaha!!!!
> 
> Seriously, they are COMPLETELY different!
> 
> Gotta get both!!!



Well of course they are!  Trying to get the free version to check out! Thanks! :-P


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 29, 2020)

Ok Finally got my password situation worked out and holy smokes!!! This library is amazing!!!!! Man Just the free version is crazy good! Guys if you haven’t done so check this library out! LOVE the round robin stuff!!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 30, 2020)

Scottyb said:


> Ok Finally got my password situation worked out and holy smokes!!! This library is amazing!!!!! Man Just the free version is crazy good! Guys if you haven’t done so check this library out! LOVE the round robin stuff!!


The Free version is a trap! Once you try it , you will shell out the cash for the full version.


----------



## davidson (Aug 30, 2020)

I just tried out the free version - awesome freebie, everyone should jump on it.

I'm slightly confused with the presets vs the full version. Fort example, the free version comes with long and short rolls, but I can't see those listed on the full version?

Also, there aren't any sequencer presets in the free version. I'm assuming that's to entice people to upgrade to the full version, rather than my installation gone wrong?

Thanks again for the free library, it's better than a lot I've paid for in the past, including some of your own haha


----------



## keepforest (Aug 31, 2020)

davidson said:


> I'm slightly confused with the presets vs the full version. Fort example, the free version comes with long and short rolls, but I can't see those listed on the full version?



The Full Version also has the Long and Short Rolls snapshots in each patch. Each note in Ferrum can be easily turned into a roll with the Step Sequencer, the Rolls snapshots are this state of the instrument saved, so everything is very customizable.



davidson said:


> Also, there aren't any sequencer presets in the free version. I'm assuming that's to entice people to upgrade to the full version, rather than my installation gone wrong?



Yes, your installation is fine, the Free Version has a very limited amount of sequencer presets, with the Full version you get over 1000 of them.

The "GET MIDI" function is also available only in Full Version.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Aug 31, 2020)

My first time actually using Ferrum in a song. 
It did this entire Composition in 4 to 5 Hours 

And the percussion cuts through Brass, Vocals Strings that were pretty aggressive. 

Hope you like this Demo.


----------



## davidson (Aug 31, 2020)

keepforest said:


> Yes, your installation is fine, the Free Version has a very limited amount of sequencer presets, with the Full version you get over 1000 of them.



I'm still wondering if there's something wrong at my end in that case, I can't load a single sequencer preset. I seem to have 8999 of these empty presets which do nothing when loaded.


----------



## keepforest (Aug 31, 2020)

davidson said:


> I'm still wondering if there's something wrong at my end in that case, I can't load a single sequencer preset. I seem to have 8999 of these empty presets which do nothing when loaded.



It looks like the *Ferrum - Free Edition.nki* file might have been moved or re-saved to a different place, and now the library doesn't see it's *Data* folder. Please check if the folder structure of the library is intact and looks like this:






If struggling to fix this, simply re-downloading the library should do the trick.


----------



## davidson (Aug 31, 2020)

keepforest said:


> It looks like the *Ferrum - Free Edition.nki* file might have been moved or re-saved to a different place, and now the library doesn't see it's *Data* folder. Please check if the folder structure of the library is intact and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Folder structure's correct. I have the library on an external drive, would that be an issue for some reason?






*EDIT*: It seems to be an issue with the komplete kontrol integration. In kontakt the rhythms show, in KK they don't.

*EDIT 2*: So when not using the library inside of komplete kontrol, how do you load up the rolls etc? There's only 1 preset in the kontakt library and no snapshots (on my system)?


----------



## keepforest (Aug 31, 2020)

davidson said:


> Folder structure's correct. I have the library on an external drive, would that be an issue for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please contact our tech support at keep-forest.com and we will look further into the issue.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 31, 2020)

I keep going back and forth on this. I want it ... but it sounds so tinny and metal to me. Look at the contents though it is almost exclusively metal.

And I guess that makes sense ... this is made for Trailers and to stand out in loud arrangements.

I guess I keep wanting something that goes more from the subtle to more of a LOTR big sound ... but not something for the next Transformers movie sound. Like something with this sequencer idea, but more rumble than metal.

Not a negative toward this, because it is cool ... and I'll probably buy it.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Aug 31, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I keep going back and forth on this. I want it ... but it sounds so tinny and metal to me. Look at the contents though it is almost exclusively metal.
> 
> And I guess that makes sense ... this is made for Trailers and to stand out in loud arrangements.
> 
> ...



It's definitely different from other Percussion libs 
There are parts in this lib that are quite unique and well made.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Sep 1, 2020)

Loving this.

The sound rivals Damage2. D2 is sampled much deeper, and has more content, and does things Ferrum does not, but Ferrum's sound is awesome, and with all of the RRs (something some other libs lack for some strange reason), it is extremely usable. Plus, the possibilities for sound design are great, with all of the different sounds, and yes, you guessed it - RRs! Of course some people don't want to do their own sound design, but if you are like me, and like making your own sounds so that there is some uniqueness in your tracks, this lib is great for that.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 1, 2020)

NormkbPlayer said:


> It's definitely different from other Percussion libs
> There are parts in this lib that are quite unique and well made.


I totally agree, and it makes it really easy to justify the price!

From the unique tone, to the doubling/ensemble options, to the rhythm sequencer that offers midi exporting, Ferrum is a highly useable and option rich library that packs one of the meanest punches out there!


----------



## AndreasHe (Sep 4, 2020)

Want to say thanks to @keepforest as you do now have full nks support. I know that costs you money. For me the value increased dramatically for a percussion Instruement as I got it in komplet Kontrol and seeing led strip now. For percussion it is more than useful to simply seeing the right keys instantly.

Would be great if this will come for devastator and aizerx and risenage with a free upgrade for loyal customers + the new rhythmic file browser.


----------



## keepforest (Sep 7, 2020)

*LAST DAY OF INTRO PRICE!

DON'T MISS THE DISCOUNT!

ORDER HERE*: https://keep-forest.com/store/libraries/225181


----------

